# One word...WOW!



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

eyeguy said:


> I think I may remember reading a thread where someone said the coupes don't have them? :dunno:


Talking to Dave Z, he said he's never had a 330 coupe that had one. When I ran a poll on this subject though, a minority of coupe owners reported having one. All or nearly all sedan owners reported having one though, so you're odds are much better escaping the dreaded CDV with the coupe.

Although it's hard to tell from my fuzzy, poorly lit pics there (I think I accidentally deleted my last good pic), my pic lacks the hex-shaped attachment that is the CDV.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I seem to remember that the CDV has been found in a couple of coupes, but I believe those were the exceptions. At any rate, I haven't gone looking for the CDV in my car because nothing about it bothers me--I don't think I'm even going to do a clutch stop--so I think I don't have it.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, I went out with a couple of flashlights and took a very clear picture of my CDV area. Now it looks like I have one...  I'm just gonna take it off and not worry about replacing it with a Dave Z modified one. I mean, it's not even officially supposed to be on the coupe, so I don't know how I'd get into warranty trouble.

BTW, while I was out there, I installed the Rogue clutch stop and drove it around for awhile. Once I started to adjust to the new height and got some confidence in my timing, it was very, very nice.


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

congrats....very nice car....SG blk interior w/ alum trim...it's like whoa!!! i wish i had gotten the ZHP 330Ci instead of the normal 330Ci....oh wells i guess i'll have to wait another 3 years before upgradin to an M3

find yourself some curvy roads and eat it up!!!!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> I have to admit, I already let it get to 5k rpm once (the hottie in the white M3 convertible next to me at the light who waved at me and told me she loved my car was a little distracting), but I've been especially careful since then about reigning it in.


Yah, this is a big problem, happens to me all the time.

j/k 

:clap: Enjoy!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful car! :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## zig (Jul 8, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Yah, this is a big problem, happens to me all the time.


The nav system should include a programmable rev warning in addition to the speed warning.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

It seems that BMW is putting a CDV on all their MT cars now, regardless. :dunno:


----------



## ramtip (Jul 1, 2004)

Beautiful car! How do you like the Pinnacle tint? I spent some time last week talking with some tint shops (Huper Optik & Formula One). I decided to make an appointment this week to get the Formula One -- it has a great warranty (parts AND labor), and my dealer recommends it.

I think yours is the first silver gray I've seen with tint at all. I was really on the fence about tinting my silver gray vert, but now that the Texas heat is here, my top stays up in the afternoons with max A/C (still top down in the mornings  ) . I'm really looking for some heat rejection more than the look.

I'm surprised you have the CDV, I was under that impression that all 330ci's came without it Clutch Delay Valve :dunno:

Good move on the clutch stop. I just installed one this weekend after 7 months of driving without it -- I much prefer it with the new stop.

Enjoy the break-in -- exercise restraint :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

ramtip said:


> Beautiful car! How do you like the Pinnacle tint? I spent some time last week talking with some tint shops (Huper Optik & Formula One). I decided to make an appointment this week to get the Formula One -- it has a great warranty (parts AND labor), and my dealer recommends it.
> 
> I think yours is the first silver gray I've seen with tint at all. I was really on the fence about tinting my silver gray vert, but now that the Texas heat is here, my top stays up in the afternoons with max A/C (still top down in the mornings  ) . I'm really looking for some heat rejection more than the look.
> 
> ...


The Pinnacle tint is great, both in appearance and in heat rejection. The Huper Optik actually has slightly higher heat rejection numbers, but I don't think you can go wrong either way. I really did notice a marked improvement after I got the car tinted.

I think the big difference is the 15% (also Pinnacle) tint on the back window because I make it a point to always park my car with the back end to the sun (keeps all that direct sunlight from coming in through the windshield).

As far as the appearance, it is nice and understated. Very classy looking. I kept searching and searching for pics of the silver gray with tint, but could not find any anywhere on the web. I went with it sight unseen and could not be happier with the results.

While I can understand your hesitation about getting it put on, I think that the Pinnacle will look great on your 'vert and it will definitely help with the heat problem.

As for the CDV, I was a little surprised and disappointed about having one on my car, but it's not a big deal. I'll just get it taken off when I get the chance. Dave Z said they are being put on all '04 330Ci's (some of the 2003's did not have them)...


----------



## deadarmadillo (Feb 21, 2004)

Great looking coupe - like the color almost as much as my IR  Can't believe you've gotten this new toy on the eve of the bar exam - how can you possibly focus on torts... Anyway, looks like a car made for the hill country - come on over for the next CCA event.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Congatulations! My advise about keeping the rpms low... Turn the radio way up, hopefully this will drown out the sweet sound of the exhaust and enable you to resist being seduced. I didn't realize that trick soon enough, and have forever been corrupted. God, these cars sound soooo good above 4000 rpm! Fortunately for me, I've cleared the 1200 mile mark and no longer need to turn the sterio on for my listening pleasure. Enjoy!


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

wag-zhp said:


> God, these cars sound soooo good above 4000 rpm!


I love mine even UNDER 4500 RPMs (still only 91 miles). It gets BETTER?


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

Congratulations, it looks sweeetttt!! :thumbup: 

I got my sedan last just over a week ago in silver gray too, love the color.
That same wekend I installed the clear bra and the wheel locks. I am now looking into the Aux. input for my I-pod.

Maybe we'll cacth up at the next get together here in Houston.

happy motoring..... :thumbup: 

Andy De.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

kurichan said:


> I love mine even UNDER 4500 RPMs (still only 91 miles). It gets BETTER?


Oh no, of course not.... :angel:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

deadarmadillo said:


> Great looking coupe - like the color almost as much as my IR  Can't believe you've gotten this new toy on the eve of the bar exam - how can you possibly focus on torts... Anyway, looks like a car made for the hill country - come on over for the next CCA event.


Yes, the timing of the arrival could have been better, but hopefully I'll be okay. I can't wait to take this car into the hill country. I have that on the calendar for my month off in August. I'd love to join you guys some weekend up there. I'm very much trying to make the bimmerfest gettogether at the end of this month.

Classic picture...


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

wag-zhp said:


> Congatulations! My advise about keeping the rpms low... Turn the radio way up, hopefully this will drown out the sweet sound of the exhaust and enable you to resist being seduced. I didn't realize that trick soon enough, and have forever been corrupted. God, these cars sound soooo good above 4000 rpm! Fortunately for me, I've cleared the 1200 mile mark and no longer need to turn the sterio on for my listening pleasure. Enjoy!


Thanks for the tip; you're right, I think that will help. My problem is I've already had a taste (just one) of the forbidden land, and now I WANT to go back. :tsk:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

AndyDe said:


> Congratulations, it looks sweeetttt!! :thumbup:
> 
> I got my sedan last just over a week ago in silver gray too, love the color.
> That same wekend I installed the clear bra and the wheel locks. I am now looking into the Aux. input for my I-pod.
> ...


Thanks, ANdyDe. I saw the pics of your sedan, and of course, it looks great as well (of course we might be somewhat biased about the color). I need to get the wheel locks as well, and I've got the aux. input coming whenever my dealership gets the parts in stock.

Where did you end up getting the clear bra again? I went with X-Pert Tint down on Southwest freeway and they did great work. That reminds me, I need to post more pics of the install.

I'll be at the gettogether on August 7th for sure. Hope to see you and your car there.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> Where did you end up getting the clear bra again? I went with X-Pert Tint down on Southwest freeway and they did great work. That reminds me, I need to post more pics of the install.
> 
> I'll be at the gettogether on August 7th for sure. Hope to see you and your car there.


sounds like we both went to the same place, X-pert Tint down at southwest freeway and Beltway 8. Sonny ( the owner) did a great job...
I need to post new pictures as well, especially with the new tint job....

Anyway, see ya at the GTG...

enjoy your new baby.... 

Let's roll.
Andy De.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Andy, definitely post some pics of your car with the new tint. :thumbup: 


Here are some closeup pics of the clear bra on my car. Note that these pics were taken in direct sunlight from about a foot away. The lines are there and you can see them if you look or happen to glance at it from the right angle, but you don't notice it if you're not looking for it. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.


----------

